# CO2 inline diffuser



## Nairb (28 Sep 2015)

Hi,

I've returned to a planted tank after a thirty year dalliance with marines. Goodness me how things have changed! 

Currently exploring the mysteries of CO2. Does anyone know if I'll be able to fit an inline diffuser in 19/27 hose?

Thanks

B


----------



## pepedopolous (28 Sep 2015)

Only with the appropriate reducing adapters (which will also reduce flow).

P


----------



## Nairb (28 Sep 2015)

Thanks P, appreciate the reply, I'll look into sorting that. The hose is from a sump with a return pump on what was until recently a marine tank so I think the reduction in flow won't be too much of a problem. I'm currently having trouble getting enough CO2 into the tank. It's going through the JBL spiral diffuser at a rapid rate and the indicator suggests that the Co2 level is correct about half an hour before the solenoid switches off! No livestock at present so I guess I can increase the Co2 to get the plants going. Some signs of algae already ( one week).

A steep learning curve for me ... I'm from the days of vallis in gravel.


----------



## pepedopolous (28 Sep 2015)

You could just use a normal diffuser (or more than one) in the sump. The trouble is you need to try and seal the sump so that CO2 doesn't escape easily via gas exchange at the water surface. Overflows can degas CO2 a lot. Perhaps it's possible to tune it to run at a full siphon and not to agitate the water in the sump too much as it enters.


P


----------



## Nairb (28 Sep 2015)

Thanks, that's useful info. The down pipe into the sump enters under water so the surface agitation  is limited and the return enters the tank under water so the agitation there is also limited. I was hoping that direct input into the return hose via a diffuser would reduce the Co2 loss so I'll probably go with the reducers as you suggested . Maybe I'm just going to have to get used to using a lot of CO2.


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Sep 2015)

If you are already seeing algae (unless it's diatom) you probably running to much light.


----------



## Hamza (29 Sep 2015)

What is the size of your setup?
If its 50g+ then normal diffusers wont be effective for it. Forget it if you are running a sump.

I highly suggest a reactor(you can make one too), last one I tried was ISTA mixmax/turbo, it works like a charm with a powerful pump/powerhead.

Up Aqua and JBL(I believe both are same in different packages) inline atomizers come in 16-22 hose size, you have a sump system so you can reduce the pipe size a bit. Good thing is, they do not hinder the flow at all even if placed on the outlet hose from sump.


----------



## Julian (29 Sep 2015)

Get a yellow pH pen from ebay, they're about £5-£10, and also some pH storage solution (not to be confused with cleaning solution) - this will keep the pen alive and calibrated for as long as possible. Calibration fluid may also be necessary.

Drop checkers are too unreliable.

Measure your water after the CO2 has been off for a day or two, then adjust your CO2 and aim for a 1 point pH drop by the time your lights come on. May need to adjust your surface agitation to maintain this level throughout the photo period, too little surface agitation and your pH will continue to drop.


----------



## Nairb (29 Sep 2015)

Thanks Julian, I'll check out the ph pen.


----------



## Luis Batista (6 Oct 2015)

Nairb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've returned to a planted tank after a thirty year dalliance with marines. Goodness me how things have changed!
> 
> ...


you have the new Jbl Proflora Direct Inline diffusor Co2 Reactor, available for three hose diameters: 12/16, 16/22 and 19/25.

https://www.jbl.de/?lang=en&mod=areas&func=news&id=632


----------



## Nairb (6 Oct 2015)

Thanks Luis,

I'll get one ordered.

B


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Oct 2015)

I already order one but it even not avaiable in Portugal yet.
When you get yours, please give some feedback.
Im using some inline atomizers from UP and Intense but this seems to be another level of quality


Luís Batista

Sent from my Nokia 3310!


----------



## Nairb (7 Oct 2015)

Hi Luis,

They don't seem to be available here yet either but if I get one soon I'll let you know. I'm coming to Porto in a couple of weeks so if Portugal gets them before the uk I might be able to pick one up!

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Luis Batista (7 Oct 2015)

Nairb said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> They don't seem to be available here yet either but if I get one soon I'll let you know. I'm coming to Porto in a couple of weeks so if Portugal gets them before the uk I might be able to pick one up!
> 
> ...



I dont believe that we will get it first but here is the code of it to easy reference:

EAN CODE: 4014162633415 for the 19/25 version


----------



## Henry (16 Jan 2016)

Any news on how the JBL atomiser is working out?


----------



## Luis Batista (16 Jan 2016)

Henry said:


> Any news on how the JBL atomiser is working out?


After reading some bad reviews i cancel my order.
It seems that it makes larger bubbles then the UP version.
The built in bubble counther and no return valve is a plus thow...

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## NathanG (9 Feb 2016)

Henry said:


> Any news on how the JBL atomiser is working out?



Well im about to set one up for the first time tomorrow. Just been doing a bit of research prior and it doesn't look good to tell you the truth. Then again the UP inlines don't come out smelling of roses either.

The problem i've found with all this JBL equipment is i cannot find decent info on anything. It's either someone reporting a problem or in german.

The fact that it could easily fail and dump out my tank is rather unsettling.

I hope it's improved since this review http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=123435


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Jul 2017)

Any further reviews on the JBL ProFlora Direct Inline CO2 Diffuser? I am thinking about getting a few to replace my up-aqua inline atomizors which seem to like to crack and fall apart.


----------



## Matty123 (7 Aug 2017)

Same here on the UP atomiser! After having 1 create a hiss and sprout droplets of water that then snapped into 2 from the screw insert collar; I put it down to experience and a dodgy unit so bought another only for it to only to come with a split already around the collar! I decided to go for a JBL due to their trusted solid German manufacturing. This piece of German design is a beaut. Much more sturdy and have so much more confidence in it just by the design and look alone. Even it's clear plastic design looks more trusting than a murky dubious smoky brown. Granted the bubbles are bigger than the UP but they will decrease in time (24-48 hours). I never really liked the mist that the UP created as it made my tank look as if I had a bacterial bloom or 1 of my fish were having a crafty fag behind my plants! A few bubbles knocking around is more more a pleasing imho with a clear water backdrop - much more natural loooking... I've come to learn that bubbles knocking into leaves/plants seem to be better for plants, maybe better absorption from a suspended bubble as my plants have never looked better and healthier? I say this from experience from somebody who has used co2 reactors in the past. There's something that niggles me in having 100% co2 dissolution opposed to micro bubbles as I'm getting MUCH better results with my plants opposed to when I was using my reactors. This unit does not back fill for when the co2 isn't running unlike the UP which was a real concern. 

Verdict: lovely design lovely bubbles and lovely plant growth = happy aquarist!


----------

